# Fracino Piccino Black ABS v Iberital MC2 Auto



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone have any experience or words of wisdom over these two grinders?

With so many going for MC2 as a decent entry level I feel pulled in that direction - just wondering why so many go for the MC2 when these two seem on paper to quite similar


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Both will have you demented quite quickly, so nothing to split them up there! If you were able to push your budget a bit further, you will get a better grinder which means you will not be looking to upgrade in the near future. What are you pairing it to?


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

A Gaggia Classic. My overall budget for the grinder was up to £150 (unfortunately). Out of interest though, how much more would it take to get to the next best thing in your opinion?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eureka Mignon, £200 used


----------



## PJRanson (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey tombunton... I'm jumping on board here too if you don't mind. In a similar situation.

I have a F*&%&^ing Dualit 75010 which I've nearly thrown across the room about 10 minutes ago, with the fact it's nigh on impossible to get into the bloomin thing to do 'that' mod that makes it grind at a decent(ish) granularity... (whoever thought the torx T10 security screws buried deep in the guts of the thing was a good idea needs shooting)

Anyway, that asides... (and £20 quid lighter trying to find the right screwdrivers) I've decided to bite the bullet, relegate the Dualit to a spice grinder and upgrade.

So, I too, have a Classic. Had it for 13 years - I've recently stripped it down and done a full clean/descale, tested all the components, dialed down the Pressure to 9bar etc... and AFAICT it's performing really well. I'm still getting a ~20 second shot (2oz(50ml)) with good crema, nice striping, that lasts for a few minutes before falling etc... (Oh, & it tastes good, considering the beans I'm using - [standard lavazza, red]) but... I'm after that elusive 30 second pull

I've gone through a Krupps Grinder (it broke after a few years), 'upgraded' to a Dualit 75015 (with the intention to mod it), and have had that for a few years... But when I got the Dualit, I was looking at the Iberital or the Gag'MDF - but money was tight... typically - so opted for the cheaper solution - which is false economy obviously, but we live and learn.

My budget is £200 > £250... I don't want a monster in my kitchen. It HAS to be user serviceable (with parts freely available) and I don't mind used...

The suggested Mignon is intriguing; does it fulfill my above criteria?

thanks in advance...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Fracino Piccino and Iberital MC2 will produce similar grinds

For many people they are adequate, and certainly rule the under £150 sector

For £200 you can go new Sage Smart Grinder, or a used Mignon

For £250 ish you can significantly upgrade to a used Mazzer Super Jolly or similar

It all depends on size and whether you are allowed such a machine in your kitchen


----------



## PJRanson (Jan 23, 2015)

My kitchen is my kitchen... I decide what goes or not. :

Personally, I don't want a monster in there though - I did look at the Mazzers, but they tip the balance from domestic to more retail/industrial use (in my mind at least) - which isn't a problem, just not my bag.

Plus, I've got a bee in my bonnet about Sage Products, they seem to work perfectly fine (I've used their centrifugal juicer and blender) - but fall into that 'non user serviceable' category (it's got an LCD display - so when that goes wrong what do you do?), which for me is important.

So that leaves other 'mazzer jolly' level devices that aren't ginormous/industrial-centric beasts - or the Mignon...?

The Ascasco I-mini turned my head recently, as did the SS i2 (discontinued though - unless you want to pay £1k for one? Heaven knows why they're that much[answers on a postcard?])

... IIRC the Rancilio Rocky was on my short list at one point a few years back...

Any thoughts on these as choices...?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Rocky is a clumper.

Almost every Rocky I have used has had a clumping problem.

The I-mini is not an upgrade compared to the MC2


----------



## PJRanson (Jan 23, 2015)

Kthnx for the input Glenn.

All things considered then, the Mignon it is...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There really is no way to mod a dualit or delonghi grinder, I know there are guides that tell you how to make it grind finer than intended but the quality and consistency will never be there which will just leave you frustrated.

The Fracino grinder is just a rebadged Ascaso iMini, I bought one ages ago and I was torn between the MC2 and the Ascaso, settled on the Ascaso as it was less ugly. Grind quality is probably very similar to the MC2, it's noisy and it retains a lot.

If you can get a mignon or better second hand you will get a lot more out of your coffee than the Fracino or MC2.


----------



## PJRanson (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks aaron,

I've made my decision... now to keep my eye out for a mignon.

Apologies to TomBunton for hijacking his post, hopefully the input I've made and associated replies will help with your quest too!

P.


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

No worries! I've just been catching up and it's all been useful info - same here going for a used Mignon if I can find one for a good price.


----------

